# Films sur icloud drive



## Jiheff (24 Décembre 2016)

Ayant réalisé plusieurs films de 1 à 2 Go chacun , je les ai sauvegardés dans icloud drive. Ils apparaissent bien dans mon iphone et mon ipad sans problème ( hors délai de téléchargement du à la lenteur de ma connexion). Désireux de les montrer à un ami, j'en ai téléchargé 2 sans problème. Or la mémoire disponible sur mon iphone se trouve à présent limité à 1Go. Je pensais donc naïvement les remettre dans le nuage afin de les télécharger au besoin sans encombrer la mémoire de mon téléphone. La seule solution proposée semble être la suppression pure et simple des films de l'icloud drive et de tous les appareils. Dans ces conditions je comprend mal l'intérêt des sauvegardes. Ma question est donc simple : comment supprimer un film téléchargé sur iphone ou ipad en le laissant disponible dans le nuage ? (Sinon je ne vois pas l'intérêt vu qu'il serait beaucoup plus simple et surtout plus rapide de le synchroniser avec itunes !!)
Merci de vos éclaircissements.


----------



## kasimodem (24 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Dans Réglages / Général / Stockage local / Gérer le stockage vous avez la liste des applis triée par espace occupé. En principe vous devriez y trouver vos films et pouvoir glisser le doigt dessus vers la gauche pour faire apparaitre l'option rouge "Supprimer", ce qui supprimera seulement la copie locale, pas la version iCloud


----------



## Jiheff (24 Décembre 2016)

Merci pour l'information que je vais essayer de mettre en pratique. En attendant, j'ai trouvé une solution : dans les réglages iCloud si on supprime iCloud Drive puis qu'on le remet, les films téléchargés se retrouvent dans le nuage (prêts pour de nouveaux téléchargements)  et bien sûr l'espace mémoire est libéré. Ce qui m'étonne c'est que je n'ai pas trouvé chez Apple de solutions. Il semble que le choix soit uniquement entre garder le fichier dans le cloud et sa suppression pure et simple justifier en général pas Apple dans le but de récupérer de l'espace mémoire.


----------

